# The phone we all want.



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

The ideal phone! 

......great Christmas gift!


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry but I don't think that's in the least funny. In fact, it's in very bad taste. MrsBob


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

???


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Zoro, it means that some one said that the OP was in the lack of taste club, so he took the hint and removed the link.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well it would be nice if the rest of us had the opportunity to make our OWN mind up, rather than relying on one individual's opinion (it may well be they are 100% correct, but who now knows?) 

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bugger! Missed it. Im offended that its been removed in case I was offended. Thats offensive that is.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

barryd said:


> Bugger! Missed it. Im offended that its been removed in case I was offended. Thats offensive that is.


That seems about right Baz. I was thinking something similar but I could never have put it so well.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

And there I was thinking Apple had released a new iDeal phone


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This was removed, whatever it was:

http://video.

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes have to agree, it is in bad taste.But I have also been told that some of mine have been as well, so I am in no position to comment.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Suppose it depends how you look at it. I would like to think its Ironic but Americans dont do Irony well so there are probably millions that think its real and are looking to buy one. 

Takes the pish out of two things I despise really. iPhone / Apple drooling (even though I have one) and gun culture (even though I have one).


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Well Gemmy's link doesn't work either so I still don't know what the fuss is all about!

?????????????


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah well ,

Albert's Christmas present is the I phone6 +

He can see it now 

And he spends ages texting grandkids
I don't even own a phone

So peace for me

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

emmbeedee said:


> Well Gemmy's link doesn't work either so I still don't know what the fuss is all about!
> 
> ?????????????


You should have read it before I removed it :wink2:

tony


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

What a useful thread this is


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Great phone, in fact it is ideal.>>

cabby


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I assume its the Apple Gun which I quite liked, the ability to shoot someone remotely when stealing my motorhome gets my vote


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Why not get Cabby to lop their hands off too?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Chop Chop, quickly now.>>

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

cabby said:


> Yes have to agree, it is in bad taste.But I have also been told that some of mine have been as well, so I am in no position to comment.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


So, what page of the Kama Sutra are you up to now?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You know what???

I reckon Barryd is some sort of virus, he seems to have infected this site with the same brand of "Nuttiness" that the "other" one seems to have in abundance.

So Mr Barryd, own up, do you have some weird and strange form of nuttiness virus ?? 

second thoughts I think we ALL know the answer to that one dont we?? It sits happily alongside his "If it can be broken on a motorhome it will be on mine" virus/complaint/affliction 

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> It sits happily alongside his "If it can be broken on a motorhome it will be on mine" virus/complaint/affliction
> 
> Andy


And the masochist is off to Flamborough to let the donkeys eat more of the plastic off Hank - although I think he has substituted the plastic fridge vent covers with 'sacrificial' cardboard, but he will still have to replace them, unless he has impregnated them with something nasty like vinegar - but then the paintwork??? vinegar and donkey spit could be very caustic.:surprise:

I am sure he has Norse ancestry to keep going such a Saga:wink2::laugh:


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

What about this then.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=896067347107107


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Leave me alone you lot. Ive been bogged down in a field, blown my electrics and been bitten on the arse by a Physcotic Donkey. I would post a "how do I get out of this" thread but to be honest ive given up.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Dill said:


> What about this then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, - OK, - no collateral damage to be expected there then...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> And the masochist is off to Flamborough to let the donkeys eat more of the plastic off Hank - although I think he has substituted the plastic fridge vent covers with 'sacrificial' cardboard, but he will still have to replace them, unless he has impregnated them with something nasty like vinegar - but then the paintwork??? vinegar and donkey spit could be very caustic.:surprise:
> 
> I am sure he has Norse ancestry to keep going such a Saga:wink2::laugh:


Why doesn't Barfy just park further away from the fence.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Why doesn't Barfy just park further away from the fence.


What fence? Blooming things are loose and using the scooter rack as a scratching post right now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> What fence? Blooming things are loose and using the scooter rack as a scratching post right now.


Ah, I see, hmm Gorra ask, why go there then?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ah, I see, hmm Gorra ask, why go there then?


Why did Sir Edmund Hillary climb up Everest? Because its there!!

Where is your sense of adventure man! What would you rather do at Christmas? Stay at home in your nice warm house watching Downton Abbey or scramble around in a muddy field being chased and savaged by a Physcotic Donkey while trying to figure out why your vans electrics have stopped working? A Motorhome is for Life! Including Christmas!! Yippy flipping Yay!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Why did Sir Edmund Hillary climb up Everest? Because its there!!
> 
> Where is your sense of adventure man! What would you rather do at Christmas? Stay at home in your nice warm house watching Downton Abbey or scramble around in a muddy field being chased and savaged by a Physcotic Donkey while trying to figure out why your vans electrics have stopped working? A Motorhome is for Life! Including Christmas!! Yippy flipping Yay!


I think Liam could turn this into a screenplay for a Carry On film.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I think Liam could turn this into a screenplay for a Carry On film.:laugh::laugh:


Guffaw! Already done. 

http://captiongenerator.com/74227/The-Physcotic-randy-Donkey


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Guffaw! Already done.
> 
> http://captiongenerator.com/74227/The-Physcotic-randy-Donkey


Christ you`ve put some weight on Barry!>
At least your knees seem better!!:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Guffaw! Already done.
> 
> http://captiongenerator.com/74227/The-Physcotic-randy-Donkey


Why did he pull his pants down though.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Guffaw! Already done.
> 
> http://captiongenerator.com/74227/The-Physcotic-randy-Donkey


Did the donkey put a smile on your face? And did you say thank you?:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

